# daily fitness / gongfu training blog



## Blooming Lotus (Nov 29, 2004)

I haven't seen one of these for a while and being it's comming on comp / bikini season in the southern hemisphere, a peer motivation thread is IMO overdue.

Please feel free to post your daily workouts ( inluding general activity ) starting today !!

I'll start.

this morning quite slack but something nonetheless.  Woke , did multi vit and some orange juice, and fell dircetly ( while still half asleep ) into some bracades and stretches , light bwe and a stoopid 1/2  tv aerobic cardio thigh sculpting sesh followed by some stretches.  Total 1 1/2 ish hrs.  Chased with black coffee and some egg albumen powder in milk.  Considering a slice of mangoe.

More later and look forward to hearing from everyone else.  

Personally put on a nice 3 kg in recent weeks ( and lol at having grabables) but nothing like peer pressure for a bit of motivtiation ha   


cheers 
Blooming Lotus


----------



## Adept (Nov 29, 2004)

Woke up this morning and went for a short timed run. 2k in 10 minutes. Then put in 50 push ups and ten minutes on the bag. Small bowl of cereal for breakfast with a glass of water and some vitamin supplements.

 Going for another run this afternoon, and some weights for the legs this evening.


----------



## Bloomingtianshilotus (Dec 2, 2004)

okay, had a few days of computer viruses to deal with so excuse seeming to leave

Going from yesterday, started with qigong and stretch combo on waking, bwe ( 150 pushs ups, 100 tri dips, 100 lower back extensions various angles for 50 reps each, 450 abs( 100 crunches, 100 each side , and 100 reverse cruches, 50 ish quick bicycles), major inner / outer thigh work from floor ( various sets of 50 - 100 squats, raises , extensions , 1000 isos, seated and unweighted leg presses ( abs to stabilise) , seated quad extensions and contractions, 100 or so slow and strong hammy curls on the floor on my stomache, dog lifts etc),150 calf raises, some stair runs, areobics for 1/2 hr, a good hour or so of stretches, and wound it up with pressure point work and self administered healing and system rebalancing , more qigong, a little taiji and an 8 section brocade. Also had a little play with some xingyi / pigua combos and worked some kicks did a little yoga and light pilates. ( and I still put on a kg over night !!!??? .dammed eradic body fluid   ) .....  and currently on a weeks work break in case you were wondering how I fit all in ...........

This morning woke to same qigong , brocade set, did a little bwe and some stretches. Considering adding some weights, more plyometrics and a run but I'll see what happens. 


Yourselves???


Blooming Lotus


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 2, 2004)

I'll post mine here but in another fitness web site I belong to we each have our own little section in an exercise thread. This way each of us can keep a log on ourselves. If 50 people post what they did here this thread will be extremely hard to keep track of. If each individual person has their own it's much easier to keep track of plus if people want to specifically say something about your routine it won't get lost.
 :asian: 

Maybe see if Bob will add a sub-forum here or something for people who post an exercise thread. :idunno:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 2, 2004)

12/2 - 11am workout - Legs

Warm up:
10 minutes elliptical machine

First set:
2 sets 12 Squats 135
2 sets 15 leg press 230,250

Second set:
2 sets 10 Squats 185,205
2 sets 12 leg press 270

Third set:
3 sets 8,6,6 Front Squats 135
3 sets 10 Shoulder-Width smith machine squats 125,145,155

What I do in my work out is superset pretty much everything. So when you see my squat & leg press together I move directly from the squat then perform the leg press with no rest. Same for anything else I may put up here.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 2, 2004)

Here is an example of my arm work out.  I generally keep this routine but change the exercises up a bit every week. This is just an example.


10/12 - 11am workout - Bicep/Tricep 

First set: 
4 sets 10,10,8,4 standing barbell curls 75,85,95,105 
4 sets 15,15,15,12 rope pushdowns #8,8,9,10 

Second set: 
3 sets 10,8,7 standing alt. dumbbell curls 35,40,40 
3 sets 15,12,10 lying cable skullcrushers #12,13,14 

Third set: 
3 sets 12 single arm cable curls #6 
3 sets 10 single arm reverse grip pushdowns #6 

Fourth set: 
2 sets 12 incline dumbbell curls 25 
2 sets 15 2 arm dumbbell tricep extension 55 

finish: 
2 sets 20,15 bench dips w/45lb. plate


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Dec 3, 2004)

Bloomingtianshilotus said:
			
		

> This morning woke to same qigong , brocade set, did a little bwe and some stretches. Considering adding some weights, more plyometrics and a run but I'll see what happens.
> 
> 
> Blooming Lotus


This afternoon worked some more kicks, did 100 seated quad extensions , 150 calf raises , 100 pushups, 100 squats, 1000 butt / thigh isos, 100 tricep dips, some stretches, some qigong and that's pretty much it.  

Hoping not for rain tommorow and plans to take the kids ( little brother and 11 yrd old daughter) to the football field  for a few hrs of HIIT .  Planning some plyometics, sprints, pushups, chinups/pullups/ shaolin gongfu warm up sets, some squats etc maybe a few lengths of kicks etc..lol..these are kids are in for a fun day BL style.      and if they're lucky after that we'll have a game a football  It's raining at the moment here so hopefully the cards will fall in my favour on this one, really looking forward to a good sweat myself.  Let you know how it goes .

Blooming Lotus


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 3, 2004)

12/3 - 11am workout - Chest

Warm up:
2 sets 15 Incline barbell press 105
2 sets 12 Cable crossovers #4

First set:
2 sets 12,10 Incline barbell presses 125,145
3 sets 10 Cable crossovers 
1 set using stripping method 6 reps @165, 5 reps @145, 5 reps @125, 8 reps @105

Second set:
3 sets 12,10,8 Decline barbell presses 125,155,175
3 sets 8 Incline cable fly's #5

Third set:
3 sets 10 Stiff arm dumbbell pullovers 40
3 sets 10 Dips


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Dec 4, 2004)

That sounds like a reasonable amount of weight really, and I'm looking at bringing some weights back into my own regime.  What is that in pound per bw?? And what are your goals with that??  I haven't notice you post alot of cardio either but I guess you're ma pretty well covers you on that one.  You're clocking a few reps in your sets there for weights with your chest routine, so what are you working toward there??? Anything over 6 is getting into endurance right??   And do you have a nutritional plan?? Sorry to put you on the spot with this , but anything you give me here I'll consider .  

Cheers J

BL


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Dec 4, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I'll post mine here but in another fitness web site I belong to we each have our own little section in an exercise thread.


Sounds good! Can we have a url??


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Dec 4, 2004)

Rained all day so no HIIT.  See how it goes tommorow.  Did manage some qigong and a few rounds of kicks and pressure point apps and instruction .  

And some bwe.  100 pushups, 100 tricep dips, 100 squats ( to mabu and narrow), 100 lower back extensions, 100 crunches, 160 reverse crunches, 50 oblique cruches each side,  and a  stretch sesh.  Feel a little  slack on it because still not really well set up having just got back from China.  Will get into it tommorow pending weather and about to incorperate a few more things to the regime though so let you know as it happens.

cheers

Blooming Lotus

Btw : someone else here's got to be training right???  
Is there any point in keeping this thread?  Oh yah.J ..........  cheers........well done folks


----------



## Adept (Dec 4, 2004)

3k run this morning, then 55 push ups and twenty minutes on the bag.

 600 crunches and a shuttle run to level 10 this afternoon, and then an hour on basics this evening.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 6, 2004)

I cut this one a little short today as my stomach has been bothering me since yesterday. I didn't really want to be in the middle of a set and throw up on anybody.  



12/6 11am workout - Legs

Warm up:
10 minutes elliptical machine

First set:
2 sets 15 leg extensions 90
2 sets 15 leg curls 90
2 sets 12 squats 135
2 sets 12 cross leg extension #4

Second set:
2 sets 10 Squats 185
2 sets 15 leg press 230
2 sets 10 stiff leg deadlifts 105
2 sets 20 seated toe raises 250


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Dec 6, 2004)

Hasn't stopped raining here so no hIIt to date ....... did loose 2 and a bit kgs last week and getting closer to my old routine each day.

yesterday

100 pushups
100 squats
100 calf raises
100 tricep dips
100 lower back extensions
5 handstand pushups
10 each side1 handed push ups
120 army crunches
100 reverse crunches
100 bicycles
100 obliques each side
set of sidepresses
1000 butt/ thigh isos
qi gong and flexibilty stretch session
basic deep stance work and light callisthenics session ( mainly concentrating on back and lateral core)
very light 20 min cardio sesh ( aerobics)

all geared up to bring back the morning run and even marked my course...now if I can just get this rain to subside ...................

Blooming Lotus


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey looks good! If I may ask are you toning up? What is your purpose for the decision of "x" amount in your training?  :asian:  That's quite a bit of stuff to do in one day.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm wondering if anyone else is going to post on this training thread? :idunno: 


12/7 - 11am workout - Bicep/Tricep

First set:
3 sets 10 Standing camber bar curls
3 sets 15 Rope pushdowns #9

Second set:
3 sets 12,12,10 single arm cable curls #6
3 sets 12,12,10 single arm reverse grip pressdowns #5

Third set:
3 sets 15 Incline dumbbell curls 25
3 sets 12 Lying cable tricep extensions #11

Lastly: (only 'cause I had extra time)
3 sets 12 Reverse grip cable curls #10
3 sets 20,15,15 bench dips w/45lb. plate in lap


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 9, 2004)

12/9  11am workout  Legs

Warm up:
10 minutes elliptical machine

First set:
3 sets 15,12,8 single leg extensions 50,60,70
3 sets 15,12,8 single leg curls 50,60,70
3 sets 12 squats 135
3 sets 15,15,12 abdcutor machine 30

Second set:
2 sets 6 front squats 135
3 sets 15 leg press 230,230,250
3 sets 20 seated toe raises 230,230,250


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 9, 2004)

Anyone else going to use this thread or should we let it die? Certainly people are training right? :idunno:


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Dec 9, 2004)

I think we have it covered on the fitness site anyway.........  meiguanxi..... damned slackers  



Blooming Lotus


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Dec 9, 2004)

I think we have it covered on the fitness site anyway......... meiguanxi..... damned slackers  



Blooming Lotus


----------

